# Thank you my Son!



## thestelster (Jul 29, 2022)

My son presented me with a bottle of The Macallan.  I asked why?.. he said, because.  Love this guy.

Have a nice weekend gentlemen.


----------



## phaxtris (Jul 29, 2022)

Oh man, not much garaging happening this weekend then


----------



## architect (Jul 29, 2022)

Is that an old camera in the back on a stand?


----------



## thestelster (Jul 29, 2022)

Old style, yes.  It's a Linhof Kardan-E.  4x5 large format camera.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 29, 2022)

Nothing sweeter than a wee dram of Scottish nectar and the love of a son, enjoy!


----------



## Chip Maker (Jul 29, 2022)

That's a nice smooth easy drinking scotch! You're a lucky dad!


----------



## architect (Jul 29, 2022)

Neat. I'm an avid photographer and collector of various lens devices. 

I got this projector that was made in Toronto when the city wasn't just giant office towers.


----------

